# What is Bootmanager?



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I was reading about what it was, and this is what I got, its the same thing as CWMR, or does it take less time?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

It allows you to have multiple ROM's installed on your phone at one time. It is like dual booting in a PC. It allows you to be running CM7 then reboot into Bamf Forever, then reboot to MIUI. It is nice for testing out ROM's and for trying out ROM's that may not work correctly (MIUI for now). You can have up to 5 ROM's installed (One on your phone and the four others are stored on your SDcard).


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Is it usefull to have..... I find myself switching between SoaB and BamF Forever often

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## the kid escobar (Jul 17, 2011)

It is well worth the 3 bucks. Just make sure you read about it carefully after installing. Never let your phone go to sleep when installing ROMs and try to avoid phone calls and texts when installing a ROM if possible.


----------



## trapperjohn (Jul 30, 2011)

Some people use it to be able to use NFL since it does not work properly in aosp roms so they switch to sense rom on weekends  
Bryan


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

ok, i got it, and i set up the phone rom, now im restoring a nandroid to a rom slot? this is confusing.... lol


----------



## elmer1500 (Oct 7, 2011)

This app is awesome and very easy to use. Just read the one page manual http://init2winitapps.com/stories/BMManual.html. I have 5 different roms going, all with the touch of a reboot. It does take up space though as TBolt installs are like 3.5 gigs.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

It said no ROM was installed when I tried rebooting into it

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## the kid escobar (Jul 17, 2011)

I've never had luck restoring a nandroid to bootmanagerjust install a zip to the Rom slot. The dev is very helpful if you email him

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

the kid escobar said:


> I've never had luck restoring a nandroid to bootmanagerjust install a zip to the Rom slot. The dev is very helpful if you email him
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


If i install a zip to the slot, after I set the ROM up, will the slot stay set up how I had it?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## defcon888 (Sep 28, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> It said no ROM was installed when I tried rebooting into it
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Create a folder on your SD Card called ROMS. In that directory I have sub-directories called "BAMF", "Gingeritis", "Original" "Radios". I put the ROMS in that folder.

From within Clockwork MOD go to "Install ROM from SD Card".....navigate to the ROMS folder, pick the one you want. I always pick WIPE CACHE ONLY (DALVIK). It reboots and installs the ROM....takes me about 10 mins. from start to finish.

Also, keep in mind that if you just upgraded to the OTA of Gingerbread last week, your BOOTLOADER will be locked. You have to use *REVOLUTIONARY*  to unlock it....VERY EASY!


----------



## the kid escobar (Jul 17, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> If i install a zip to the slot, after I set the ROM up, will the slot stay set up how I had it?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Yeah it will save the state for you

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

It's only the greatest app for rom addicts and def worth 3 dollars hello I would have paid 6 for it

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

defcon888 said:


> Create a folder on your SD Card called ROMS. In that directory I have sub-directories called "BAMF", "Gingeritis", "Original" "Radios". I put the ROMS in that folder.
> 
> From within Clockwork MOD go to "Install ROM from SD Card".....navigate to the ROMS folder, pick the one you want. I always pick WIPE CACHE ONLY (DALVIK). It reboots and installs the ROM....takes me about 10 mins. from start to finish.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that if you just upgraded to the OTA of Gingerbread last week, your BOOTLOADER will be locked. You have to use *REVOLUTIONARY*  to unlock it....VERY EASY!


I'm already rooted

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Installing the zip didn't work either, still said no ROM installed

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## 1quickshortbus (Oct 3, 2011)

"Nick.Tbolt said:


> Installing the zip didn't work either, still said no ROM installed
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


What ROM are you using? I tried numerous times while running Synergy as my phone ROM and never could get a successful install to Boot Manager. I read on their site were others had issues with Synergy. I installed CM7 then installed my roms with Boot Manager and restored Synergy as my phone ROM. Then all of my other roms worked. I have since ditched Synergy because of this and other issues I don't have with BAMF Forever, I have no problems installing new roms from BAMF or any AOSP ROM.

One tip they offer on their site for the TB due to image size is once you have one ROM installed to Boot Manager copy that ROM to the other slots using a file manager. I used my SD card adapter and inserted my card from my phone straight into my PC instead of copying almost 4GB 3 more times on the phone or over USB.


----------



## nolimitzr1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Installing the zip didn't work either, still said no ROM installed
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Version 2.2.1 breaks function on the bolt. Tried n tried version 2.1 is fine you can Google the apk since u purchased the app it will work without issue. If its a cracked app it will error out. I myself had to revert to downloading from the net. Have no fear I emailed the debt but just use 2.1. Pm me if u need help

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

If boot manager takes ten minutes to switch Rom why would you not just use cwm


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

"hopesrequiem said:


> If boot manager takes ten minutes to switch Rom why would you not just use cwm


It doesn't. It takes 10 minutes to set up and then you boot into it normally,at the normal duration. It'sa brilliant program.


----------



## johndabeast (Oct 9, 2011)

I tried it on the Thunderbolt, just gives me the no ROM installed error, can't figure out what's wrong.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

johndabeast said:


> I tried it on the Thunderbolt, just gives me the no ROM installed error, can't figure out what's wrong.


Two things to try. Turn off logging in the Superuser app. Uninstall Bootmanager and reinstall. It sometimes has trouble downloading the correct binaries.


----------



## nolimitzr1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Try version 2.1 I'm telling you guys rims would install fine but get no ROM error. Reinstall same ROM using 2.1 fixes it, all over the comments on market to. Also any rims that have the when in gone.mp3 fail too, remove that mp3 installs fine, its a noted error with no explanation, even renaming doesn't work its something in the file

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Buy this app!! It's amazing. Best app I've ever bought


----------



## johndabeast (Oct 9, 2011)

tekhna said:


> Two things to try. Turn off logging in the Superuser app. Uninstall Bootmanager and reinstall. It sometimes has trouble downloading the correct binaries.


I tried to find the option to turn off logging in the SuperUser app, but didn't see any option anywhere. If you know the exact location or what version it needs to be it would be of great help. Thanks!


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

I got the boot manager from market and its works beautifully. Have everything set. Restored my nandroids to slots with ease


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Ugh. Spoke too soon. All my roms say boot.img failed to boot. Why? I was using this perfectly for a week now. All of a sudden it won't work

Reinstated it. Works fine now


----------

